# Metallic paint for walls?



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a customer that wants her bathroom painted (possibly) with some kind of metallic paint. Can that be brush n rolled on walls without crappy results? I've used the SW aluminum paint with a roller, but that was for what was basically patio furniture at a university. Thoughts?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Absolutely can be brushed/rolled. Just stir the paint as frequently as if you were using a stain, (since the metallics like to settle to the bottom of the can). 

Only thing that can be tricky is blending brush/roll, but results vary depending upon the smoothness of your walls and the quality of applicators & product. 

I like to use the shortest nap microfiber I can get away with, (depending upon texture of walls). I'll cut/roll one wall at a time and roll as tight to the cut as possible.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

That's what I was thinking, outside of spraying. thanks!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Anchors Aweigh Paint said:


> I have a customer that wants her bathroom painted (possibly) with some kind of metallic paint. Can that be brush n rolled on walls without crappy results? I've used the SW aluminum paint with a roller, but that was for what was basically patio furniture at a university. Thoughts?


We go with a wall brush all the way, painting a random pattern, almost like colorwashing.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> We go with a wall brush all the way, painting a random pattern, almost like colorwashing.



I haven't done a color wash in 15 years. Is that a random pattern or criss-cross strokes?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I haven't done a color wash in 15 years. Is that a random pattern or criss-cross strokes?


Us either. I think of it as random. We have also sponged on metallic, giving a frosted look. We did the soffits in a church sanctuary like that.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Last metallic wall we did, we rolled it on and brushed it out right away. Straight up and down. Gave it a sheet metal look. Stupid wall was curved making it harder to do. Spraying it would be the easiest way. Make sure you stir it often.


----------

